# Stinky_Pete's mystery trip.....(?)



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I know not what shore calls ~

Yet I have fuel, bait and the "boogie" van. I shall head south, to parts unknown (maybe James River fishing pier) and shall not return till th' morrow.

Agear - god of the sea and all its tumultuousness!!! Hearken and heed! I come forth to spy thy mighty spoils......and answer with an utterance of conquest!!!!

(Going fishing, wont be back till Thursday, I have no clue where).


Will report back then!

Tight lines,

Pete.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I hope the fishing god is shinning on you.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope you catch em up Stinky!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete's trying to keep it secret about where he went but I did find out that he meeting up with this guy. I can't wait to see his post on this trip.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Best of luck. Looking forward to your report as they are always entertaining.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

i can't believe your wife bought the "mystery trip" story...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

On the way home, State Police took my tags - my wife had an insurance flag......spent the night at Denny's......some lady took me home......my wife would not call me back.bad, bad, bad. home now making plans to get my fishing tackle back and file for divorce, 

good times.


oh, yea......i caught some croakers. 


:-(


Happy father's day to me. wooot.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear your day ended on a very sour note.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Down on Pain Street, disappointment lurks......

Son don't be home too late
try to get back by eight
Son, don't wait until the break of day
Cause you know that *time fades away.*


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Go south and do not look back. The South is for you and many others here. Fishing is way better in the South plus this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3iDdPfUX5g

and this too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-ECQo3WT4U&feature=relmfu

Well, even this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV8Pao0hJCk&feature=relmfu


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Down on Pain Street, disappointment lurks......
> 
> Son don't be home too late
> try to get back by eight
> ...


On the other hand, make sure your new gal likes to fish...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

God bless you, my friends! Sorry to be so morose. I'll get over it.......eventually! I always do - I'm like a perpetual spinning top! 

Good times, amigos!


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. I hope everything turns around for you!


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pete, I have a sister You might want to meet. she pays all her insurance premium for the whole year all at once and she always answers her phone. And she owns a tackle store. shwiiiing.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Send pics of the tackle store...


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

tosainu1 said:


> Send pics of the tackle store...


hahah


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Hysteresis said:


> Go south and do not look back. The South is for you and many others here. Fishing is way better in the South plus this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3iDdPfUX5g
> 
> ...



OOhhhKaaayyyyyy. 
Louisiana style!!


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

lol! pete, u mind as well meet me at the waterfront so we can get the snakeheads.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

jaymal said:


> lol! pete, u mind as well meet me at the waterfront so we can get the snakeheads.


Plenty of time 4 that now that I'm single! Catch ya down there this Monday!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Im spinning with ya, and next time you fish will be double the catch.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

what's an insurance flag?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> what's an insurance flag?


If for some reason your insurance lapses, the company notifies the MVA.
It makes your tags invalid in Md.
You will need a Form FR19 from your insurance company to show coverage. Any lapses, and there is a nice per day fine to help you remember to keep current.


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

dang, my bad pete!!! i hv jus seen this bc i had to do sum fatherly duties ystrday then i hv a coopers... so i hv been messn wit it lately. how did u do? did u hit any? giv me a ring.


----------

